# Flat Screen TV Question



## vern3 (Feb 9, 2006)

I am going to buy one, but need some help. How do you determine the size for the room you have and what is a good brand and model. ALso where is best place to purchase from? THanks in advance. Vern


----------



## Jason Ferris (Feb 23, 2004)

In professional audio visual circles they use a 7:1 ratio to determine the minimum screen size - the diagonal measurement on the screen should be more than 1/7th of the distance from the TV to your armchair/couch. In practice most people go bigger than that. Be careful of going too big though.

Look for 100Hz refresh rate - this will make action viewing much smoother. This is particularly important for sports and dog training DVDs.

As for brands, Sony make a good LCD and Panasonic make good Plasmas. I don't know what you have available locally though.

Regards, Jason.


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

I believe the number for optimal motion is 120Hz....but I did aLOT of research, including Consumer Reports, and I just bought a rear-projection LED tv.

I wanted a flat screen and was going to go plasma but you get more picture for your buck with a RP. For the amount I wanted to spend, in a flat screen or plasma, I would have gotten around 40", maybe 45"....but I have a huge basement family room I wanted to put a huge tv in. So like I said, for the same price I got a 67" Samsung. Consumer reports rates Samsung very high. And repairs are cheaper on a RP too, if you need them at all. 
It also has 1080i and 120Hz options. I think currently no one even uses 1080i for broadcasting, mostly 780i. I watch football everyweekend and it looks GREAT!!!

Our upstairs tv is a 63" Sony RP and it's over 10 years old. It's got an awesome picture still and football on that is the same great quality. Only now my Samsung was about 4K cheaper!


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

I won't go into all of the numbers and research, due to the fact that they will drive you stir crazy. 

I will share that I bought a 37" Philips(720) LCD for my den, and a 42" Hitachi(1080) plasma for my bedroom. I have some connections, so I bought both at BestBuy on the same day. 

The Hitachi is nice, especially at $500(new), but the Philips is incredible, and came highly recommended by a friend in the know. It runs about $1000 and compares to TVs that cost twice as much. 

The 37" is really nice viewing from 7-10ft.My 42" is at 10-12ft viewing. Both TVs are connected to an HD box, and the pictures are REALLY NICE.

In the $1000-$2000/40"-46" range, picture quality from Philips and Samsung are very hard to beat. 

If you don't want to break the bank. Go to Walmart and check out the Philips, Sanyos, and Visio. 

I'd go LCD.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

Glad I found this post! I too am in the market for one of the smaller ones to begin with, maybe 26". I only have network, no satellite or cable, so will not get HD, right?  Do the cheaper brands like Visio have any kind of record for holding up (never heard of it til I went TV shopping the other day!)? I have been spoiled by my 23 yo Sharp that finally bit the dust, and my still functional 19 yo big screen Mitsubishi. Anne


----------



## TroyW (Nov 27, 2006)

windycanyon said:


> Glad I found this post! I too am in the market for one of the smaller ones to begin with, maybe 26". I only have network, no satellite or cable, so will not get HD, right?  Do the cheaper brands like Visio have any kind of record for holding up (never heard of it til I went TV shopping the other day!)? I have been spoiled by my 23 yo Sharp that finally bit the dust, and my still functional 19 yo big screen Mitsubishi. Anne


Anne, you can still get HD broadcasts from local networks if your tv has a built in HD receiver or you purchase a set top one.

I bought a sharp aquos 46" lcd this past summer and love it. I've got dish HD and the picture is great.
On a side note this tv replaced a Panasonic DLP that was nothing but trouble. After replacing the bulb for the 3rd time at $250-$350 a pop the balluster went out.
TroyW


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks Troy. At Costco, I noticed all the display models said something about you need an HD package (or something or another to that effect) to get the best picture. Of course no one was available to ask and it's all greek to me... Now I know how puppy buyers must feel w/ all the new genetic info we yack at them about!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I don't know about Costco, but our Sam's always has returned tv's somewhere back in the back of the store and the price is CHEAP. I have seen $1200 sets for $500 and the sticker on the box says "did not like" or other return reasons. It is worth a look at either costco or sam's


----------

